# Chael Sonnens camp to appeal loss.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) may have tied a ribbon on its UFC 148 pay-per-view (PPV) event from the MGM Grand Garden Arena last Saturday night (July 7, 2012) in Las Vegas, Nevada, but the fight between Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen is far from over.
> 
> It's kind of a slippery issue.
> 
> ...


Personally i dont think Chaels camp should do this. I dont know if Chael is participating or what but nothing in the fight happened that should overturn the win. They are saying that part of the thigh did hit his face. And looking at this picture i tend to agree.













But i really cant see how a portion of a thigh touching your face is enough to do any damage.
If anything i have a problem with the shorts holding but thats my problem and i certainly dont believe its something the win should be overturned for.

Simply put i think they need to take the loss like a man and move on. Win 2-3 fights and get a third match.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can someone get a gif with a good camera shot? Live, it looked like it was directed at this head, but Sonnen blocked it and it ended up hitting his chest. 

I doubt anything comes of this, as the commission rarely do anything to overturn the outcomes of fights. By the sound of it, appears that Sonnen's camp is filing this, as they have his best interest in these type of matters.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

This is really pathetic...


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

God I hope they aren't serious with this farce. I'm embarrassed for them and I'm a Chael fan. Take the loss like a man.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This is worse than BJ bitching about GSP greasing.

This is really going to turn me away from Sonnen. Whether the knee landed or not, who cares. You're the one who always says its a fist fight on a Saturday night. Now your appealing a rightful loss because his thigh hit your face?


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Are thighs to the face illegal? Someone will have to clear that up. But yea this looks bad on Chael.


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm past the issue. Silva did not go for the head, and this comes from a guy who wanted Sonnen to win. I'm more upset about holding the tights/shorts.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ref didn't call it, too bad. Besides, it landed on the chest, Chael knows this better than anyone.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh Chael- you really _will_ do anything to hold the belt for just one night...

.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If the most accurate striker in the history of the sport threw a knee to the head of an immobile opponent the knee would have hit them in the head.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems very out of place, especially since Sonnen explained clearly that he didn't care if the knee was to the face or whatever, and he took it like a man at the post-conference and seemed done with it.

I'll await more news on the subject before planting my feet on the jump to conclusions mat.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think it looks bad on Sonnen at all if it was an illegal knee put it as a no contest and have a rematch.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not Chael doing it and it it isn;t going anywhere.



> ﻿"Chael's not the kind of guy who likes to complain after a fight," Sonnen's head trainer Scott McQuarry said. "I felt I needed to take this action to protect him. At the point of impact, Anderson had his hand locked in the cage and his feet left the ground. We believe his intentions were clear.
> 
> "We started the process of filing a complaint with the Nevada Athletic Commission. We believe the knee that Anderson Silva threw was illegal with the clear intent to strike the face. And it did in fact connect with the face. Chael bit his tongue and needed eight stitches."
> 
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Crester said:


> This is really pathetic...





BOMDC said:


> God I hope they aren't serious with this farce. I'm embarrassed for them and I'm a Chael fan. Take the loss like a man.





BigPont said:


> Are thighs to the face illegal? Someone will have to clear that up. But yea this looks bad on Chael.





H33LHooK said:


> Oh Chael- you really _will_ do anything to hold the belt for just one night...
> 
> 
> .





M.C said:


> It seems very out of place, especially since Sonnen explained clearly that he didn't care if the knee was to the face or whatever, and he took it like a man at the post-conference and seemed done with it.
> 
> I'll await more news on the subject before planting my feet on the jump to conclusions mat.




Its not Chael Sonnen doing this complaint guys. Its his camp. I made that clear in the thread title.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Can someone get a gif with a good camera shot? Live, it looked like it was directed at this head, but Sonnen blocked it and it ended up hitting his chest.
> 
> I doubt anything comes of this, as the commission rarely do anything to overturn the outcomes of fights. By the sound of it, appears that Sonnen's camp is filing this, as they have his best interest in these type of matters.


I don't think Anderson is dumb enough to purposefully knee someone in the face like that. If you look at the angle of the knee... it was directly downward the entire time. Plus Chael's arms are to his side... he didn't block shit.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Worst case the thigh grazed his chin at best.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


>


The thigh might touch Chaels chin but the knee is clearly directed at the solar plex and it hit the right spot. This appeal is nonsense.

Focus on chaels head and you can clearly see his head move back from the impact of the thigh. But the thigh is soft and cant cause any real damage...


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

oldfan said:


> It's not Chael doing it and it it isn;t going anywhere.


When I saw it happen, I was almost certain it caught him under the chin, and I was scared it might have actually hit him in the neck and damaged his windpipe. That quote about him biting his tongue confirms what I expected about catching him under the jaw. That's pretty significant damage. That being said, I'm not sure a rematch is warranted, precisely. And I really can't say whether it was intentional, as the knee is coming in at a downward angle.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah it is incidental contact. If this were enough to overturn a fight triangles would be illegal. Chael should really get on this and put a stop to it. It has zero chance of success and people will link him to it and it will make him look bad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> Yeah it is incidental contact. If this were enough to overturn a fight triangles would be illegal. Chael should really get on this and put a stop to it. It has zero chance of success and people will link him to it and it will make him look bad.


Yeah my thoughts exactly. Chael has nothing to gain from this so he needs to tell his camp to stop making him look bad.


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Well he would not have gotten. Hit in the face By, Silva's (THIGH) knee to his, FACE.. If he wasn't HIDING against the fence. On his ass. He had the time to stand ant trade. But decided to stay down. Against the fence. Boo-Hooo


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This case is strangely reminiscent of BJ/GSP 2. GSP greased and grabbed BJ's shorts. Anderson greased and grabbed Sonnen's shorts to a possible tactical advantage. However, the ref did wipe Anderson down, and I believe Sonnen admitted that he grabbed Anderson's shorts as well at some point in the fight.

Then again, Anderson could file a complaint that Sonnen was aiming for the back of the head in the first round. Or, that Yves Lavigne should've stood the two up due to a lack of strikes or any progress in working towards a submission on Sonnen's part.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The bottom line is in this sport the public is going to expect extraordinary levels of manliness from fighters in this area. Large groups of fans will think less of you for filing a legitimate complaint let alone one that has no legs. Akiyama got put out with two targeted illegal strikes by Belfort and didn't file a complaint. Sonnen's camp is making him look less manly than a metrosexual model who does commercials for banana milk.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sonnen's camp needs to re-watch the fight a few more times.



> At the point of impact, Anderson had his hand locked in the cage and his feet left the ground. We believe his intentions were clear.


Silva's left hand contacted the fence, which he used to not fall on top of Sonnen. Both of Silva's feet were not off the mat at the same time. His right foot moved off the mat first to allow Silva to lift his leg high enough to gain a downward angle with his knee. His left foot only temporarily moves off the canvas when he impacts Sonnen's CHEST. 

I can agree with one thing, Silva's intentions were very obviously.... to knee Sonnen in the chest.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> This case is strangely reminiscent of BJ/GSP 2. GSP greased and grabbed BJ's shorts. Anderson greased and grabbed Sonnen's shorts to a possible tactical advantage. However, the ref did wipe Anderson down, and I believe Sonnen admitted that he grabbed Anderson's shorts as well at some point in the fight.
> 
> Then again, Anderson could file a complaint that Sonnen was aiming for the back of the head in the first round. Or, that Yves Lavigne should've stood the two up due to a lack of strikes or any progress in working towards a submission on Sonnen's part.


I don't think you can compare GSP situation to Anderson. Silva wiped vaseline from his face to the body which got wiped off by the ref. GSP's camp had an entire tub of vaseline rubbing it on him between rounds.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I just hope Chael isn't part of this. This is a shame on them, and this really makes the world feel as if Chael is some kid who Anderson stole his lollypop!

Chael, leave these stuff, they aren't for you!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

They may actually have something here if they change what they are appealing. The knee hit the body, but it also hit with the direct point of the knee. Which is ilegal.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

After listening to Chael at the post fight press conference I don't think he has anything to do with this.

If he does, then well done for continuing to troll us Mr. Sonnen.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Chael lost the fight, thats it. Silva may have been marginally cheating like greasing and pulling shorts but that is something many fighters do. 
If he wants to appeal against Silva then hundreds of other fighters are eligible to do so who faced similiar small injustice against opponents.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> They may actually have something here if they change what they are appealing. The knee hit the body, but it also hit with the direct point of the knee. Which is ilegal.


There are many occasions when someone's thigh contacts a grounded opponent head. If anything is done with this, they have set a very bad prescient for future appeals. 

I guess we should outlaw the Gogoplata.... because your shin touches the head of a grounded opponent.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They just need to make knees from the north/south position illegal and let everything else go.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> There are many occasions when someone's thigh contacts a grounded opponent head. If anything is done with this, they have set a very bad prescient for future appeals.
> 
> I guess we should outlaw the Gogoplata.... because your shin touches the head of a grounded opponent.


I said nothing about the thigh or shin. It's not where the strike landed that I said was illegal. It is how the strike landed. You cannont strike an opponent with the direct point of your knee to anywhere on the body/head. Anderson landed to the body with the direct point of his knee, which is illegal.

Jesus people, if you hate someone you've never met enough that it affects your ability to read you need to reassess your life. 

I'm not saying that Chael should get a no contest, I'm saying that they would have the best chance if they appealed how the strike landed not where it landed.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I said nothing about the thigh or shin. It's not where the strike landed that I said was illegal. It is how the strike landed. You cannont strike an opponent with the direct point of your knee to anywhere on the body/head. Anderson landed to the body with the direct point of his knee, which is illegal.


Has that rule ever been enforced? I can't imagine someone taking knees to the face or body and not getting hit with the point at least a couple of times.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Has that rule ever been enforced? I can't imagine someone taking knees to the face or body and not getting hit with the point at least a couple of times.


I don't think so, but weirder things have happened.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


>


*Someone please submit EXHIBIT A & EXHIBIT B to his camp and to the commission...lolz!

To add this article check this out ----> *

Although middleweight contender Chael Sonnen seemed to accept his loss to Anderson Silva at UFC 148, Bleacher Report has learned that Sonnen's team is less forgiving of Silva's potentially illegal tactics. They believe a knee strike to a seated Sonnen, which hit the challenger in the chest, also connected solidly with Sonnen's face, making it an illegal strike.

"Chael's not the kind of guy who likes to complain after a fight," Sonnen's head trainer Scott McQuarry said. "I felt I needed to take this action to protect him. At the point of impact, Anderson had his hand locked in the cage and his feet left the ground. We believe his intentions were clear.

"We started the process of filing a complaint with the Nevada Athletic Commission. We believe the knee that Anderson Silva threw was illegal with the clear intent to strike the face. And it did in fact connect with the face. *Chael bit his tongue and needed eight stitches."
*
McQuarry believes the potentially illegal knee changed the remainder of the fight, creating the opening for Silva to finish the bout with punches. After contacting Nevada Athletic Commission executive director Keith Kizer to determine how to proceed, he was informed that filing a complaint would almost certainly not result in the fight being declared a no contest.

Instead, McQuarry is taking his case to the fans and UFC president Dana White.

"What I'm going to do is change my tactic," McQuarry said. "We're going to ask for a rematch. We deserve a rematch. If the only way Anderson Silva can win is by cheating, we need to keep a closer eye on Silva before and during a fight. And we need a rematch now. Legal knee or illegal knee, there's enough doubt with all the fouls to warrant a rematch."

In addition to the knee strike, Silva was also caught rubbing Vaseline on his chest. Although referee Yves Lavigne caught this, McQuarry says that the substance sinks into the pores, making simply wiping it off ineffective. Additionally, Silva was warned twice for grabbing Sonnen's shorts during the fight.

"I think it did make a difference in the outcome," McQuarry said. "I know that Chael grabbed Silva's shorts briefly too in response, but not for 15 seconds and two punches."

While Sonnen and his team weigh their options, McQuarry hopes the people will make their voices heard.

"They need to call the UFC. We need a rematch. Chael is a great champion and deserves a fair fight."

*This decision will be on Dana, Lorenzo, Joe Silva and the fans. If it was another close one I definitely could see it and this is coming from someone who is extremely prejudiced against Chael. First round was solid, but second round not so much. Going this route will only reflect poorly on themselves.  Whaddya gonna do...

It was an absolute victory!*


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor guy got beatdown so bad he's filing a complaint with the commission.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> "Chael's not the kind of guy who likes to complain after a fight," Sonnen's head trainer Scott McQuarry said. *"I felt I needed to take this action to protect him.* At the point of impact, Anderson had his hand locked in the cage and his feet left the ground. We believe his intentions were clear.


Sounds like Chael didn't have much to do with it. But who really knows.


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think Sonnen would take the Rematch, He has too much Pride for that.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol chael fans will never let this die, this is just pathetic now. But you know what? Few things are better than to see anderson crush chaels dream and the MW division doesnt have a clear cut number one contender...

I say **** it! Lets just go the playoffs route and make it best out of 7 loser leaves town, AS is already 2-0 bring it sonnen =P


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> If the most accurate striker in the history of the sport threw a knee to the head of an immobile opponent the knee would have hit them in the head.


That knee was a form of art just by itself, such was the speed and accuracy with was thrown with. The kind of knee only Silva and a few others could throw with confidence of not hiting the wrong spot.

Chael just being himself... ridiculous!!!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

mac9955 said:


> I don't think Sonnen would take the Rematch, He has too much Pride for that.


A guy that ran around for 2 yrs with a fake belt calling himself the champion.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> They may actually have something here if they change what they are appealing. The knee hit the body,* but it also hit with the direct point of the knee. Which is ilegal.*


Source¿

Have I overread it in the rules shown on the official UFC page¿ (I'm quite tired at the moment, but having skimmed twice over it, I can't find anything that indicates your declaration)



> 15. Fouls
> 
> The following acts constitute fouls in a contest or exhibition of mixed martial arts and may result in penalties, at the discretion of thereferee, if committed:
> Butting with the head
> ...



Source: ufc.com


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I like Chael, but this is getting way too far.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> They may actually have something here if they change what they are appealing. The knee hit the body, but it also hit with the direct point of the knee. Which is ilegal.


I help train professional mma fighters and I have never heard this. Looking I don't see it in the unified rules of mma either.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know If this is Chael or just his camp. Chael seemed devastated to me and this may be his camp trying to in a last ditch effort raise his spirits.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Does anyone know If this is Chael or just his camp. Chael seemed devastated to me and this may be his camp trying to in a last ditch effort raise his spirits.


Are you trolling right now? Read the thread title, Read the thread.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> Are you trolling right now? Read the thread title, Read the thread.


I have not had time to read the whole thread other than the title. On phone and wont be able to till I get to a computer for a few hours just hoping to get a quick response.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Chael should be examined for a bruise on his chest right where the knee landed.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, all they have is anecdotal evidence, the fact that the knee hit him in the chest is the only thing that matters.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Knee was illegal due to Silva holding the cage, but that's it. 

He's not going to get a rematch and if he stays in the UFC he's going to be a Mid Tier Guy for the rest of his career.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Does anyone know If this is Chael or just his camp. Chael seemed devastated to me and this may be his camp trying to in a last ditch effort raise his spirits.


Yes its chael. He's up to his old tricks. There's no way his head trainer would do something of this magnitude without chaels's permission.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> Yes its chael. He's up to his old tricks. There's no way his head trainer would do something of this magnitude without chaels's permission.


Have you talked with him? Are you an inside source? Do you have some sort of scoop that none of us do? 

You know nothing. The article and thread title are as good as your speculation, I'm sorry to say. I'm not going to get too deep into this, as nothing will ultimately come of it, but Silva won. If you need to kick a man whilst down to make yourself feel some semblance of worth, then I feel bad for you, son.

As was said, presuming this is Sonnen's camp, he needs to step in and put an end to it. I do believe Chael knows Silva was the better fighter, and I take his post-fight comments as genuine. If anyone knows where that knee landed, it would be him. And he let it go.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> This case is strangely reminiscent of BJ/GSP 2. GSP greased and grabbed BJ's shorts. Anderson greased and grabbed Sonnen's shorts to a possible tactical advantage. However,* the ref did wipe Anderson down, *and I believe Sonnen admitted that he grabbed Anderson's shorts as well at some point in the fight.
> 
> Then again, Anderson could file a complaint that Sonnen was aiming for the back of the head in the first round. Or, that Yves Lavigne should've stood the two up due to a lack of strikes or any progress in working towards a submission on Sonnen's part.


Good point, I noticed this too and was surprised that more people aren't saying this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Have you talked with him? Are you an inside source? Do you have some sort of scoop that none of us do?
> 
> You know nothing. The article and thread title are as good as your speculation, I'm sorry to say. I'm not going to get too deep into this, as nothing will ultimately come of it, but Silva won. If you need to kick a man whilst down to make yourself feel some semblance of worth, then I feel bad for you, son.
> 
> As was said, presuming this is Sonnen's camp, he needs to step in and put an end to it. I do believe Chael knows Silva was the better fighter, and I take his post-fight comments as genuine. If anyone knows where that knee landed, it would be him. And he let it go.


Flip a page or two back and you will see his trainer claiming it has nothing to do with Chael and he is doing it because Chael isn't the type of person to do this. And if u follow them on Twitter they also say its them and not Chael. So the thread title isn't speculation it is fact based on what the people doing this are saying. People claiming otherwise have nothing to base their statment with. They are just taking a stab in the dark.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Source¿
> 
> Have I overread it in the rules shown on the official UFC page¿ (I'm quite tired at the moment, but having skimmed twice over it, I can't find anything that indicates your declaration)
> 
> ]


I didn't look in the rules, read it in an article after the fight. I'll see if I can find it.



deadmanshand said:


> I help train professional mma fighters and I have never heard this. Looking I don't see it in the unified rules of mma either.


I work very extensively with fighters, I'm in the middle of a camp as we speak. As I said I just read it in an article Saturday night after the fight. I had never heard of it either. I'm looking for the article right now.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems fairly reasonable that if i guy throws a knee to a downed opponent and in the midst of landing the strike on his chest, also strikes him in the jaw leaving the guy with stitches on his tongue he should be picked up for it. Its an illegal blow that had a significant effect on the fight. Pretty impossible to breath and fight on with a mouthfull of blood, swallowing it etc

Chael had done well in the fight up to that point, he did mess up with the spinning back fist but silva hadnt landed a significant strike before that knee. Knee lands, fights over. Chaels camp have every right to appeal

Silva really showed a lack of class in the last week. He showed us he is not the great martial artist he pretends to be. He may fight like a great martial artist, but the shit in the weigh ins, the shorts, the vaseline, holding the cage and then the knee. Thats not a true martial artist at all. Thats someone who is going to do whatever it takes to win, with or without honour. I dont think thats the code him and shidoshi seagal are supposed to live by. 
Im pretty sure a man of his skill knows how to direct a strike like that with pinpoint accuracy. To his defenders I don't see how this greatest fighter of all time suddenly loses his accuracy and accidently connects with the jaw strong enough to cause a guy to need stitches in his tongue. Silva is the most accurate striker in the UFC, he meant that knee to connect to the face and the body I have no doubts


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Knew this wasent going to go away quietly, people arent even going to talk about that Silva won, but rather, how he won. This could go on for a while. And Sonnen hasent said anything, its Sonnen's camp that is making a fuss about it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The knee strike was legal, Don. Perfectly. The focal point of all of that kinetic force - the knee itself - struck Chael in the chest. Legal shot. His thigh hitting Chael in the face was unintentional but it still isn't illegal. 

People like you amaze me. It was a beautiful shot and landed exactly where it was meant to. Which was a legal placement. What is with this Sherdog bs? Wasn't all the drama supposed to end when Sonnen lost? Now we are crawling people attempting to prove - completely unsuccessfully - that Anderson cheated.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sonnen himself said after the fight that the knee was to his chest, good enough for me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Have you talked with him? Are you an inside source? Do you have some sort of scoop that none of us do?
> 
> You know nothing. The article and thread title are as good as your speculation, I'm sorry to say. I'm not going to get too deep into this, as nothing will ultimately come of it, but Silva won. If you need to kick a man whilst down to make yourself feel some semblance of worth, then I feel bad for you, son.
> 
> As was said, presuming this is Sonnen's camp, he needs to step in and put an end to it. I do believe Chael knows Silva was the better fighter, and I take his post-fight comments as genuine. If anyone knows where that knee landed, it would be him. And he let it go.


No I haven't talked to him personally. However common sense tells me that a head trainer would not pull this sort of BS without the permission of his boss which happens to be sonnen. The best thing for him to do is to withdraw his complaint and suck it up. Complaining because you got hit with a perfectly legal thigh to the face is pathetic.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Flip a page or two back and you will see his trainer claiming it has nothing to do with Chael and he is doing it because Chael isn't the type of person to do this. And if u follow them on Twitter they also say its them and not Chael. So the thread title isn't speculation it is fact based on what the people doing this are saying. People claiming otherwise have nothing to base their statment with. They are just taking a stab in the dark.


I'm not claiming that the thread title is speculation. I'm stating that villify's post is. A statement I stand by.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

This appeal is nonsense and pretty tragic given the way Chael talks about being a rough, tough, streetfighter and all - even if it is his camp rather than him personally, he should control what his camp do because ultimately, they represent him and they are making him look pathetic with this.
When it happened, I though "shit, Anderson has just kneed him in the face while he's down!" but then the replay and other camera angles revealed that it was placed perfectly to the solar plexus/chest - precision strike! And I don't think he was holding the fence either - it was a jumping, lunging, (low) flying knee and he simply put his hands out to stop himself, fingers inevitably going through the mesh of the fence.
And if he Chael needed seven stitches to his tongue because of this contact of thigh to face (which would have been minimal if any), how come there was no sign of blood or difficulty speaking when he was talking to Joe Rogan in the Octagon after or in the post-fight press conference?

Maybe Chael's camp are worried that he'll walk away from the sport unless he has another immediate shot at the belt and they won't have jobs anymore!

And Don, why are you even trying to talk about Anderson having a lack of class and sportmanship etc given the way that Chael has behaved towards him over the last couple of years. It would be different if Anderson was acting that way towards another opponent that had done nothing but Chael did his very best to antogonise Anderson continuously over the past 2 years and some reaction from Anderson is understandable.

In short, the result was the right one, Chael and his camp need to accept it and move on. My only criticism is that Chael got off too lightly - I would have liked Yves Lavigne to hold off a little on the stoppage, Anderson to let Chael back up only to put him down again a few more times and then to finish the fight with some spectacular devastating wonder strike like we have never seen before.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> The knee strike was legal, Don. Perfectly. The focal point of all of that kinetic force - the knee itself - struck Chael in the chest. Legal shot. His thigh hitting Chael in the face was unintentional but it still isn't illegal.


Well if that is the rule fair enough, Im just not convinced that is the rule. 

Murf, my point was about silva not about what Chael did. Two wrongs don't make a right. Im a chael fan, but didnt dislike silva whatsoever before that fight, hard to dislike a guy with such amazing skills. It impressed me they way he was handling things. But then he really did lose the plot....totally, all sportsmanship went out the window, all honor went out the window. He and Seagal claim to be this that and the other because they are Martial Artists. Chael never claimed any of that stuff. 
All those things silva did goes against everything he is supposed to believe in.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

here is a more in-depth article on the situation from the USA today

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/mma/...peal-fighters-loss-to-anderson-silva/799695/1

here are some interesting parts 


> McQuarry said two NSAC athletic inspectors also informed him post-fight that the knee was illegal.
> 
> "Going into the cage after the fight, I was accompanied by two representatives of the Nevada State Athletic Commission, and they both turned to me and said, 'You realize that was an illegal knee,'" he said. "It's pretty obvious to me."
> 
> Kizer, however, said he and NSAC chairman Raymond "Skip" Avansino approached the fighter backstage at his post-fight doctor's examination, and *Sonnen did not indicate he wanted to appeal.*





> An attempt to reach Sonnen, who is currently at the summit, was unsuccessful. McQuarry said he informed the fighter of his plans on Sunday and sent him a picture of the knee that set the fight's end in motion.
> 
> "His response to me specifically was, 'Yeah, I knew that all along. I bit my tongue,'" McQuarry said. "And he had told me after the fight that it was a knee to the face."


what a mess who the hell knows what is going on


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course two wrongs don't make a right but let's get it in perspective - he said he wanted to hurt an opponent that said a million shitty things about him, his family, his country etc etc and he gave him a little a shoulder shrug at the face off - so what?
When did he ever claim to be a saint? Just because he has always acted honourably and with class in the past doesn't make him worse when he let's it slip - Chael made it personal and emotional and Anderson may have let it get to him a little - worse things have happened around fights.
Anderson describes himself as a Kickboxer and Jui-Jitsu fighter, he doesn't describe himself as a Shaolin Monk or Ghandi!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael Sonnen's camp needs to drop this BS, they not only had a chance but a second chance. Bother times they lost, it was not a decision it was a submission and a tko victory. Like Chael send no matter what happens in a fight the better man will always win. The better man is Anderson Silva.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Chael and his camp are Freakin Babies..Give him a Bottle..So much for being a Man!!!

We have all see the Knee in Super Slow Mo...The Knee did not hit Chael in the Face, chin etc....

I also find it Ironic Chael and his camp accusing someone of cheating!!!!


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> Chael Sonnen's camp needs to drop this BS, they not only had a chance but a second chance. Bother times they lost, it was not a decision it was a submission and a tko victory. Like Chael send no matter what happens in a fight the better man will always win. The better man is Anderson Silva.


Completely irrelevant are the facts that Sonnen dominated the first fight for 23:00 before getting caught and looked well on his way to doing the same in this one before an ill-advised "strike"/faceknee 

These two are way closer than what some of you think.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Patrick Healy ‏@BamBamHealy

@arielhelwani let it be known that @mattlindland @teamquest isn't apart of this. We analyzed it over and over together that knee was legal!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Except that the knee was legal. We've all seen it in slow mo. It was a perfectly legal knee. If this gets overturned they need to overturn Rashad/Tito.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Patrick Healy ‏@BamBamHealy

@arielhelwani let it be known that @mattlindland @teamquest isn't apart of this. We analyzed it over and over together that knee was legal!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Completely irrelevant are the facts that Sonnen dominated the first fight for 23:00 before getting caught and looked well on his way to doing the same in this one before an ill-advised "strike"/faceknee
> 
> These two are way closer than what some of you think.


Lets talk facts then:
A rib injury, 16:1 test ratio in the first fight.

In the second fight, what did Chael do in the second round? How many take downs did he have? The man got hit in the chest and got dropped by a right hand. Had none of that happen Silva would have fished him in the third round. Look at the fist there was a big difference Silva being active on the ground, Chael had 35 second in the mounted position and did not do shit.

Now if all that is irrelevant, I'll go back to my original argument, Chael Sonnen can't beat Anderson Silva in 25mins, at some point SIlva will finish him. So far it has happen twice.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> Lets talk facts then:
> A rib injury, 16:1 test ratio in the first fight.
> 
> In the second fight, what did Chael do in the second round? How many take downs did he have? The man got hit in the chest and got dropped by a right hand. Had none of that happen Silva would have fished him in the third round. Look at the fist there was a big difference Silva being active on the ground, Chael had 35 second in the mounted position and did not do shit.
> ...


It is hard to grab a guy with vaseline on his arms. He threw a dumb strike and slipped then Anderson capitalized with a possibly legal strike to end it. The Silva fan hyperbole is strong is all I be sayin'


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Where is the proof that thighs to the face of a downed opponent are legal??? I keep reading people claiming this but not one person has posted a source for this.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Where is the proof that thighs to the face of a downed opponent are legal??? I keep reading people claiming this but not one person has posted a source for this.


Because it's not against the unified rules of mma. Seriously, go read it. It says nothing about thighs. It speaks only on knees and kicks. Which - according to their own definitions - it's only illegal if the part that impacts the head is from the knee down. Which makes sense. It's damn hard to generate real force with a thigh. It's like hitting someone with a bicep. There's no leverage.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Where is the proof that thighs to the face of a downed opponent are legal??? I keep reading people claiming this but not one person has posted a source for this.


Where is the proof they are illegal?


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

vilify said:


> Where is the proof they are illegal?


Antecedent: DENIED


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Antecedent: DENIED


Sonnen fan go back in your corner and cry yourself to sleep. Your boy got TKO'd by a thigh after talking shit for 2 years.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Because it's not against the unified rules of mma. Seriously, go read it. It says nothing about thighs. It speaks only on knees and kicks. Which - according to their own definitions - it's only illegal if the part that impacts the head is from the knee down. Which makes sense. It's damn hard to generate real force with a thigh. It's like hitting someone with a bicep. There's no leverage.


You sound like a true *****


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> You sound like a true *****


*Troll Ahoy!*

Seriously? A true *****? What is this? Georgia in the 50's? And I'm not anywhere close to black. This a Trolldom Fail.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

You are a buttslut fail. Which is worse than being an actual buttslut in the gay community aka yo stompin' groundz


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> You are a buttslut fail. Which is worse than being an actual buttslut in the gay community aka yo stompin' groundz


I am going to save this comment on my computer. The pure utter trolling failure in it is almost beautiful in a sad kind of way. Like it should be immortalized and shown to fools everywhere.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Note to forum members: Being an asshat, of the racist, misogynistic, or any other variety, results in a time-out temporary ban, along with having no friends.

Don't be an asshat.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Because it's not against the unified rules of mma. Seriously, go read it. It says nothing about thighs. It speaks only on knees and kicks. Which - according to their own definitions - it's only illegal if the part that impacts the head is from the knee down. Which makes sense. It's damn hard to generate real force with a thigh. It's like hitting someone with a bicep. There's no leverage.


Quiet frankly i always considered "Kneeing" to be an action like "Kicking". If i took someones head and started the kneeing action with my thigh i would still consider that "Kneeing". If i was talking to someone i would say "I was kneeing him with my thigh". But TBH your probably right but im only saying that cause the unified rules of MMA are soo incredibly broad its a joke. Im going to try and email the commission about this and see what they say.

That said i agree that whether thighs to the head are Legal or Not. Its too soft of a body part to do any damage. Iv written multiple times in this thread that the thigh did hit Chael and its obvious it did BUT it obviously didnt do any damage or hurt so it does not matter either way. So the CAMP complaining about it is silly. 

And even more silly is their argument that the "Intent" was to hit Chaels face. I mean how the fuc are you going to prove that??? Thats the same thing as if someone claimed every punch a person threw was ment to poke them in the eye. You could contest any fight ever then lol.

But according to everything i read Chael has nothing to do with this. He isnt even with his management and wants to probably be alone after his loss. I doubt he wants anything to do with the fight right now or his management. So this is purely on them and they should be the ones getting the hate and not Chael Sonnen. Chael Sonnen was more then gracious about the stuff that happened in the fight and he didnt complain about any of it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually agree with you, Sideways. I was just pointing out the way it works according to the rules.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Note to forum members: Being an asshat, of the racist, misogynistic, or any other variety, results in a time-out temporary ban, along with having no friends.
> 
> Don't be an asshat.


Dont test this guy he is crazy enough to use it too.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

IronMan said:


> Note to forum members: Being an asshat, of the racist, misogynistic, or any other variety, results in a time-out temporary ban, along with having no friends.
> 
> Don't be an asshat.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Chael couldn't have bit his tongue when Silva was on top of him punching his face?Thats never ever happened in history of mankind? This is really pathetic, he got beat and his camp is so butt hurt that they're trying their only way to get a rematch by trying to get it to a NC. Give it a rest, he LOST


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This is one of the many reason way I don't like Chael Sonnen. Like Nick Diaz he could never take defeat in stride. I still remember the way he acted after he lost to Paulo Filho. Its like in his mind screaming in pain is his way of telling the referee he's fine. Or after his first fight with Anderson tapping out was his way of signaling the referee to keep the fight going.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Chael couldn't have bit his tongue when Silva was on top of him punching his face?Thats never ever happened in history of mankind? This is really pathetic, he got beat and his camp is so butt hurt that they're trying their only way to get a rematch by trying to get it to a NC. Give it a rest, he LOST


"Bit his tongue" im fairly certain ment he didnt bitch or complain about it or he kept quiet. I dont think it means he actually bit his tongue lol.

Depending on what article im reading it sounds different. The one where it says Chael sent a text to them saying yeah i know but i bit my tongue. Makes it seem like he just was being quiet. A different article makes it seem like he actually bit his tongue. 

Funny stuff.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

If he needed 8 stitches, i guess it means he really bit his tongue? :confused05:

Oh wait, it's 8 figurative stitches, i get it now! :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> If he needed 8 stitches, i guess it means he really bit his tongue? :confused05:
> 
> Oh wait, it's 8 figurative stitches, i get it now! :thumbsup:


U can have stitches in alot of places. :confused05:

Oh Wait, its AmdM being a douche as always, i get it now!. :thumbsup:


Nothing to see here move on. He is just trolling as always.

If Chaels tounge needed 8 STICHES his mouth would have been bleeding quiet a bit. Yet he had no blood pouring out when he was speaking with Joe. Tongues usually dont get stiches unless the cut is over an inch. But if he did then he did. No big deal either way.



> "His response to me specifically was, '*Yeah, I knew that all along. I bit my tongue*,'" McQuarry said. "And he had told me after the fight that it was a knee to the face."


That could very well mean he just kept quiet. Not saying that what it means but acting like its absurd or something is ridiculous.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> If he needed 8 stitches, i guess it means he really bit his tongue? :confused05:
> 
> Oh wait, it's 8 figurative stitches, i get it now! :thumbsup:


In all my years of watching MMA i have never seen someone cut their tongue from a strike. Giving I have seen uppercuts, kick to the face etc. Did your source say how he cutted his tongue, because I'm sure Chael Sonnen has a very expensive custom mouth guard.

Plus the man was talking perfectly.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDyevPPaqTQ

You know Chael's stand up is garbage when a man can do this to you:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> In all my years of watching MMA i have never seen someone cut their tongue from a strike. Giving I have seen uppercuts, kick to the face etc. Did your source say how he cutted his tongue, because I'm sure Chael Sonnen has a very expensive custom mouth guard.
> 
> Plus the man was talking perfectly.:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDyevPPaqTQ
> ...


He is just trying to troll me as always. He isnt interested in having normal discussions.

On a different subject



> Suspicion over the knee's legality was quelled by replays of the stoppage inside the arena, though it has lingered online as some have questioned whether Silva used the fence for leverage in throwing the strike. (*Kizer clarified that a fighter is not allowed to use the cage for leverage in throwing a knee to the body* of a downed opponent, but stressed that in the case of this past Saturday, it was at Lavigne's discretion to rule whether Silva's strike was legal.)


So many small rules got broken in that fight. I dont think iv seen this many ever.

Or so no one gets upset with me "So many small rules got *POSSIBLY* broken in the fight"




> "(UFC executive) Lorenzo (Fertitta) came to me and said, 'Did you see that?' I said, 'Lorenzo, he does that every damn fight,'" Kizer said. "And Yves was ready for that and took care of it."


And it looks like Kizer and Lorenzo noticed the Anderson rubbing Vaseline over himself. Thats why they rubbed Anderson down. And it obviously is illegal for the people claiming it wasnt. Since Kizer is part of the commission and they regulate the state laws for mma.



Here is the full article if anyone wants to read all of it.


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/29597/cha...appeal-ufc-148-result-but-manager-in-dark.mma



*But quiet frankly, even after all that, it doesnt matter. Anderson won the fight because he was the better fighter and found a way to win. This appeal is nothing more then the manager trying to seem like he is there for the fighter through thick and thin. And possible even doing this so Chael can possibly get a rematch and he(Manager) could rack in on more cash money. He doesnt care if it makes Chael look like a whiney bitch in the process.*


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Geez, what about reading past post 1?
You're just trolling yourself, when we get to page 10 and you know nothing about the previous discussion, but hey, it's typical Sideways dumb ass behavior.

Oldfan posted this at page 2:



> “We started the process of filing a complaint with the Nevada Athletic Commission. We believe the knee that Anderson Silva threw was illegal with the clear intent to strike the face. And it did in fact connect with the face. Chael bit his tongue and needed eight stitches.”


http://www.bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/...al-loss-to-anderson-silva-ufc-news-31577.html

I also don't believe it, he would be bleeding like a pig in the slaughter house but then again, it's Chael we're talking here, not exactly the most reliable source out there, thus why my previous comment: "Oh wait, it's 8 figurative stitches, i get it now! ".
I also don't believe Chael isn't involved in this decision.
It's a asinine decision and Chael it's trying not to look like the bitch we know he is by making their team say he's got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*"I'm going out there to pick a fight. I'm going to kick Silvas ass. I'm going into a fist fight. But if you hit me, i'm suing."
*
:confused02: Had respect for Chael after the fight, might as well throw it away.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Geez, what about reading past post 1?
> You're just trolling yourself, when we get to page 10 and you know nothing about the previous discussion, but hey, it's typical Sideways dumb ass behavior.
> 
> Oldfan posted this at page 2:
> ...



What are you smoking? I know the discussion very well and i even...

sigh never mind.


So they are 8 figurative stitches??? Plz go on.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I already knew you weren't allowed to hold onto the fence for leverage but refs just simply never even warn a fighter for that so why even bring it up. Tons of rules are broken in every fight this fight is just under a microscope because of how big it was and thus the number of butthurt cry babies is larger. 

It is funny to hear Chael fans say AS is some evil cheater when they are the same people who act as though Chael having testosterone levels 4 times higher than normal in the first fight didn't matter at all and shouldn't be brought up. Chael could have entered the cage wielding a katana and they would have passed it off as acceptable.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> *"Bit his tongue" im fairly certain ment he didnt bitch or complain about it or he kept quiet. I dont think it means he actually bit his tongue lol.*
> 
> Depending on what article im reading it sounds different. The one where it says Chael sent a text to them saying yeah i know but i bit my tongue. Makes it seem like he just was being quiet. A different article makes it seem like he actually bit his tongue.
> 
> Funny stuff.





SideWays222 said:


> *What are you smoking? I know the discussion very well and i even...*
> 
> sigh never mind.
> 
> ...


Sure you do...


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

As far as the greasing goes, Does anyone really think Silva was actually trying to grease up before the fight?

He is the BJJ guy against the wrestler (that he submitted after being on his back for 20+ minutes in the first fight). 
Why in the world would he be greasing on purpose?

Whatever all that face wiping was, I have no reason to believe he was intentionally greasing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Chael couldn't have bit his tongue when Silva was on top of him punching his face?Thats never ever happened in history of mankind? This is really pathetic, he got beat and his camp is so butt hurt that they're trying their only way to get a rematch by trying to get it to a NC. Give it a rest, he LOST


Yes, if he has hurt his tongue at all, they would have to prove that it comes from that knee that supposedly hit his face. And even if the thigh touch him, it came frontal and not like an uppercut which you would need to really damage an outsticking tongue (which can't be seen from any given angel the UFC has given in the replays)



SideWays222 said:


> If Chaels tounge needed 8 STICHES his mouth would have been bleeding quiet a bit. Yet he had no blood pouring out when he was speaking with Joe. Tongues usually dont get stiches unless the cut is over an inch. But if he did then he did. No big deal either way.


Yes, 8 stitches would be like half the tongue, which should have resulted in quite some blood in his mouth, but there was no blood at all in his mouth area. His mouthguard is perfectly white and if you zoom in, you also don't see any blood around his tongue:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












marcthegame said:


> In all my years of watching MMA i have never seen someone cut their tongue from a strike. Giving I have seen uppercuts, kick to the face etc. Did your source say how he cutted his tongue, because I'm sure Chael Sonnen has a very expensive custom mouth guard.


Any fighter should have a quite expensive custom mouth guard, I have one too. I'm always wondering when UFC fighters have a mouthguard which they can make loose from their teeth with their tongue. Mine is tucked so tight to my teeth that's impossible to take it out without using the hands. (Maybe they just have very strong tongues :confused02: )

Anyways apart from the mouthguard, in any combat sport in your first lesson you learn not to stick out your tongue and your coach should tell you over and over again. So it would be strange if Sonnen stuck out his tongue while sitting on his butt waiting for Silva to come in with his strike. In all my years I've never ever stuck out my tongue while fighting, so an elite professional should even do less.



> Plus the man was talking perfectly.:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDyevPPaqTQ


He also could perfectly talk during the 50min post fight press conference.


As for the fence, Silva does NOT grab it and pull himself to generate more power in his knee strike, it's rather the opposit. He pushes against the fence with his left hand so he wouldn't stumble over Sonnen, which is perfectly legal. You can clearly see that if you watch that scene in slo-mo (I've watched it over and over again at different speed down to 0.06x speed)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They are likely using the ones you boil and not a custom one.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

osmium said:


> They are likely using the ones you boil and not a custom one.


Yes, I've guessed so, but I don't understand why. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather spend 200-300 bucks into a good mouthguard, than several grand into new teeth. I mean, boil and bite mouthguards are fine for sparring or sports like Judo and American Football where the protection is mainly against your lower jaw hitting your upper jaw, but in a combat sport like MMA where you get direct striking impact on a minimal surface, it's weird not to use custom mouthguards. And it's not like you couldn't put a sponsor logo on custom mouthguards.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> They are likely using the ones you boil and not a custom one.


Most UFC fighters go to a doctor and get it custom fitted. Hell there are even some videos online of it. I remember the JDS one where the doctor inspects his jaw line, where his teeth meet, etc.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Most UFC fighters go to a doctor and get it custom fitted. Hell there are even some videos online of it. I remember the JDS one where the doctor inspects his jaw line, where his teeth meet, etc.


I can't remember of any higher ranked UFC fighter, but I've seen several low- and even mid-tier guys who could get their mouthguard out with their mouth/tongue movement. That means that they either have a boil and bite mouthguard or if they have a custom made one, it's been a bad job. I have a hard time to get my custom mouthguard lose from my teeth even with my hand and it's impossible to get it lose with mouth- or tongue-movement (I've benn through a lot of different mouthguards). It's just tucked so tight. It's like there is a vacuum between the mouthguard and my teeth.


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sonnen won't support this. The fighter of the camp needs to support whatever the camp is doing.*


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.fightline.com/fl/news/2012/0709/549288/chael-sonnen/

This source says they are not appealing the loss.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel we've been trolled. This doesn't fit Sonnen's character. Believe it or not, he actually does have one.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I feel we've been trolled. This doesn't fit Sonnen's character. Believe it or not, he actually does have one.


I have a feeling that now that this Silva battle is over we are going to see more of the "real" more reasonable yet boring-at-times Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank god this is proving to be false. I found it strange Sonnen was doing this from the moment i heard about it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

with all the hubub about the knee I missed this elbow.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If only it happened in the second fight eh Oldie?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oooohshiiiit no wonder i hadn;t seen anyone else post it:shame02::shame02:

I feel like a 2 bagger


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Crester said:


> I have a feeling that now that this Silva battle is over we are going to see more of the more reasonable yet boring-at-times Chael Sonnen.


I hope we see the "real" Chael more. Imo the real chael is hilarious. Thats the one who talked about his "childhood" in oregon. The over the top bullshiter sounds like he's straight from the wwe. The less of that the more I'll like him


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> They may actually have something here if they change what they are appealing. The knee hit the body, but it also hit with the direct point of the knee. Which is ilegal.


I think you're thinking of 12-6 elbows, no such rule exists for knees.


----------

